# Can Schwinn 'bow" pedals be serviced?



## bikemonkey (Apr 7, 2017)

Hi,

I posted this in the Workshop forum but also thought I would cross post it in this forum as well.

It looks like I may have to go into one of these Schwinn bow pedals to resolve a bearing issue. I understand the tension on slotted spring clip on the cage holds the key to disassembly. M y question is...once its apart, how difficult is it to reinsert the clip and does it retain it tension well after disassembly? Any other trolls hiding under the bridge?

Thanks!

pic of pedal ends


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Apr 7, 2017)

Don't know about disassembly but would be curious myself.   I go the easy route by soaking them in evaporust which degreases them along with cleaning up the chrome then stand them up on the bolt end for a day or two.  I then use motor oil to lube them.  This works well the majority of the time but maybe you have a different issue.


----------



## bikemonkey (Apr 7, 2017)

It is a bad bearing and perhaps spindle race - very rough...but other than that the pedals are what I need for a resto. Just bought them on eBay so I have the option of returning them and finding another pair or keeping them and repairing the bad one, which could be totally shot inside.

Wanted to see if someone could tell me about the retention clip....


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 7, 2017)

The large cap pre 1966 bows can be torn apart and serviced but those look like the later issue that I've heard cannot be taken apart. Never tried to tear off an end cap on one of those.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Apr 7, 2017)

I've worked some grease into non-rebuildable pedals with either a syringe and horse needle from the farm store or aerosol litho grease.  Sometimes you will have to drill a small hole in the dust cap for access.  The cages are staked in position- it is not a spring connection.   If the bearings are bad, you MIGHT be able to adapt the cage and blocks to a rebuildable pair of pedals, but that will take some crafty fabrication. NOS copies of those Union pedals are available too.


----------



## bikemonkey (Apr 8, 2017)

Thanks folks!

The previous owner injected grease in the bearing already so it's as good as it gets. Sending them back and looking for another pair.


----------

